# BBT charting question.....



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice on charting your temp.

I started doing it this month, as we have our 1st referral appointment at the hospital on 8th December, and though I would give it a go.

I started charting on Day 1 as thought this would be the most logical place to start, however I'm not really sure what I am looking for as my chart seems to be all over the place.

I record my temp as soon as I wake every morning at the same time before getting out of bed.

For the last 8 days my temp reading has been the same, is this normal ? any ideas what this could suggest ?

For example Day 18 temp was 36.0, then Day 19 temp increased to 36.5 and thats where it has stayed every morning for the last 8 days.

I generally have anything between 25 - 30 day cycle.

I know it helps the more months you do as you have something to compare it to, but thought I would see if any of you lovely helpful ladies could offer and advice.

Thankyou .

Julie x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya

I have been temping for the last couple of months but found it really confusing until I bought the boots fertility monitor which has an alarm which wakes me up to do the temps, this month my temps have followed a precise pattern and I also pinpointed the ovulation time.

It doesn't really matter if your temps stay the same for 8 days straight, what matters is what they do over the entire month.  You should start the month at one temperature say 36.5 and then around ovulation it may dip for a few days to say 36.3, or it may not, but after ovulation it should rise to about 0.1 of a degree higher than your last couple of days temps.  Therefore if you ovulated 8 days ago then your temps would stay about the same until you get your bfp or they drop aagain and you get your AF.  

I hope this makes sense  but if it doesn't I am sure someone will be along to help you - there is a lady on the Clomid board called Poddy and she is the oracle on temping!!

RLH


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya

Thanks RLH, that makes sense what you said, makes it a little clearer to understand.

Think I may have to invest in a boots fertility monitor.

Thanks again x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's some really helpful information on this website...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

and you may also find the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler really helpful and her website too...

www.tcoyf.com

When you're charting your temp you need to consider whether you've had restless sleep, alcohol, illness, medication etc etc. Also, it's best to use a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places, not 1 ie reads 36.53 not just 36.5 so you can see any minute changes as your temp may be 36.57, 36.52, 36.56, 36.57, 36.51....so really it may not be exactly the same for several days in a row but actually alter fractionally.

Your temp can stay around the same or it can vary a little bit....lots of factors can effect it. Your temp would _usually_ dip just before ovulation for a day and then should rise following ovulation...you're ideally looking for around 0.4 degree raise and then remain elevated (this is where you draw the coverline and this elevated temp should remain above this coverline). If you're pg then your temp would remain elevated but if AF arrives then your temp will drop....some may find it drops just before AF due, others (like me) will find it doesn't drop until AF has arrived (or sometimes even day later !)

I've not charted for a while now but I used to regularly. I have a long luteal phase so my temps remained elevated for 17/18 days and then not drop until AF arrived !! I used the Boots bbt kit which was really good and had everything you needed. I also used the trial chart on tcoyf.

Hope that helps...good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Thankyou for your reply. It makes sense what you have said.

Think like with most things the more you do something the easier it becomes to understand it.

I think I'm going to have to get a thermometer with 2 decimal places as you say it is more accurate.

Thanks again 

Julie x


----------

